# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές GSM / GPS / Tablet >  >  Πρόβλημα με MLS Destinator talk&drive 43SL

## stefstefan

Καλημέρα

Προχτές κάνοντας αναβάθμιση για νέους χάρτες απο χαζομάρα μου καταλάθος διέγραψα κάποια αρχεία στον φάκελο της συσκευής η αναβάθμιση πραγματοποιήθηκε κανονικά βέβαια αργότερα. Μετά από αυτό πλέον δεν μου ανοίγει η πλοήγηση ενώ η συσκευη ανοίγει κανονικά στο κεντρικό μενού κτλ η πλοήγηση δεν λειτουργεί. Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?

----------


## takisegio

ποιος ο λογος να τα διαγραψεις;;μαλον κατι εσβησες απο το φακελο resident flash.

----------


## stefstefan

ναι απο αυτόν τον φάκελο... άστο απο βλακεία... υπάρχει κανένας τρόπος να διορθωθεί το πρόβλημα? κάποιο φορμάτ ίσως? κατι τέτοιο?

----------


## plouf

να βρεις κάποιον που έχει το ίδιο μοντελο και να αντιγράψεις τα αρχεία, πιθανον να μπορουν να στο κάνουν και απο το σημείο αγορας και σίγουρα και η MLS ..

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Από Explorer toυ WinCE (όχι του PC)αν διπλοπατήσεις το mobilenavigator.exe μήπως ανοίγει?  
Τι λάθος σου λέει?  Έκανες ρησέτ?
Έβγαλε τώρα νέους χάρτες ή του Γενάρη

----------


## vivident

Μπορεις να κανεις και αναβαθμηση απο το σαιτ της mls και να στρωσει.
http://www.mlsdestinator.gr/login.ht...date-maps.html

----------


## stefstefan

Δεν έχει explorer το gps αν αυτό εννοείς... και  έκανα αναβάθμιση από το σαιτ της mls αλλά καμμία διαφορά... υπάρχει τρόπος να το κάνω φορμάτ και να περάσω δικά μου windows και δικούς μου χάρτες?

----------


## rep

ολα τα gps εκτος ολιγων εχουν εγκατεστημενα windows ce απλα πρεπει να ξεκληδωθει η συσκευη για να εμφανισεις ψαξε λιγο στο  google εχει και πολλα ελληνικα forum που σου λενε πως θα γινει.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

> να βρεις κάποιον που έχει το ίδιο μοντελο και να αντιγράψεις τα αρχεία, πιθανον να μπορουν να στο κάνουν και απο το σημείο αγορας και σίγουρα και η MLS ..



Με αντιγραφή μάλλον δεν γίνεται. Διαφορετικό ID.

----------


## rep

exv sto magazi 43sl θα δω την τριτη τα αρχεια και θα σου τα ανεβασω να δεις τι λειπει ,και βλεπουμε.

----------

gkg999 (17-12-15)

----------


## stefstefan

ok rep ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## plouf

> Με αντιγραφή μάλλον δεν γίνεται. Διαφορετικό ID.



το μάλλον υποδειλώνει οτι δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει...
μέχρι πριν τρια χρόνια όταν ήμουν στο ΓΕΡΜΑΝΟ πάντα έτσι τα έφτιαχνα... στ PNA δεν είχαν πρόβλημα ,, MONO στα PDA..

----------

Αποστόλης1 (21-08-11)

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Δεν τόχω δοκιμάσει σε ΠΝΑ, δε νομίζω ότι σε έθιξα.

----------


## stefstefan

rep έχουμε κανένα νέο?

----------


## rep

περιμενε 10 λεπτα

----------


## rep

λογικα αυτο σου λειπει

----------


## rep

43sl.jpgδες και τα αλλα αρχεια και πεσμου αν σου λειπει κατι.

----------


## stefstefan

θα σου πω σε 1`

----------


## stefstefan

Capture.JPG  αυτά είναι τα περιεχόμενα της ρεσιντεντφλασ και το shell υπάρχει ακριβώς όπως το δικό σου αρχείο

----------


## rep

ξαναγραψε το αρχειο εχει την διαδρομη μεσα

----------


## stefstefan

την έλεξα και αυτή οκ όπως με την δικιά σου... τώρα για κάποιο λόγο χωρίς να κάνω τπτ δεν ανοίγει η συσκευή μου... το ένα μετά το άλλο θα τρελαθώ!


οκ μετά απο ρεσετ επανήλθε... με τα άλλα τι γίνεται τώρα να δοκιμάζαμε να αντιγράψουμε όλα τα αρχεία?

----------


## rep

δες τον φακελο dstinatorapps τι εχει μεσα και πεσμου.

----------


## stefstefan

Capture.JPG μέσα από destinatorapps/destinator/

----------


## rep

που ειναι τα υπολοιπα?dest.JPG

----------


## stefstefan

λείπουν ή εγώ τα διέγραψα ή με την αναβάθμιση που πήγα να κάνω

----------


## rep

θα δω αυριο ποια δεν εχουν σχεση με αδια χρησης και θα σου στειλω τα υπολοιπα.

----------

stefstefan (23-08-11)

----------


## spyros400

Εχω ενα GPSτησ MLS to 43sl και μου εχει σπασει η οθόνη.Τι μπορω να κανω να το επισκευάσω οικονομικά?Μπορείτε να με βοηθήσετε?Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## alterbin

κ γω το ιδιο φιλε

----------


## mariosinsuex

Άνοιξέ το, δες τα pins και ρίξε μια ματιά.....

Εδώ

Εδώ

και εδώ

----------


## Mi_ka

Χαιρετισμοί στην ομήγυρη ένεκα 1ου ποστ  :Cool:  !

Έχω παρόμοιο θέμα με ένα 43SLAB που μου έφερε ο τοπικός ταχυδρόμος που εξυπηρετεί το χωριό εδώ πάνω 
και αυτοί οι πολύ ωραίοι τύποι της MLS μου ζητάνε 25 γιούρο συν μεταφορικά πήγαινε-έλα το μαραφέτι
 για να κάνουν copy-paste τα ολίγα μικροαρχεία που χάθηκαν ακολουθόντας τις απαράδεκτα λειψές οδηγίες αναβάθμισης μέσω Mac.

Δηλαδή,  έκανα περιχαρής  :Hammer:  copy-paste όπως λένε οι οδηγίες τους την αναβάθμιση  αλλά το Mac δεν αναμιγνεύει φακέλους κατά την αντιγραφή αλλά διαγράφει  τον συνώνυμο φάκελο στόχο και οι ωραίοι τύποι δεν είχαν στις οδηγίες  "επιλέξτε ανάμιξη" και "κρατήστε backup καλού κακού" και τώρα μου τη  λένε με ύφος να τους πληρώσω κιορατιάτικα γιατί είναι γουάου τύποι και  τους το χρωστάω (όπως καταλαβαίνετε φίρμα MLS γενικά καπούτ για μένα  :Thumbdown: ).

Καθώς  δεν παίζει θέμα κλόπυραιτ (αφού το μαραφέτι το έχει πληρώσει κανονικά ο  ταχυδρόμος και δικαιούται και τσάμπα αναβαθμίσεις κανονικότατα)
περικαλώ  άπαντες σχετικούς δια βοήθεια  :Help:  μέσω πμ πριν το θραύσω διεξoδικώς με τη  βαριά σε μικρά τεμάχια και το ταχυδρομήσω στην MLS για κατάληλη τους  χρήση τους που μου κουνάνε το δάκτυλο ζητώντας κερατιάτικα για τη  σαβούρα τους  :Ψώνιο: (που όμως δεν μου ανήκει και χρωστάω χάρη στον φίλτατο  ταχυδρόμο που έπεσε θύμα του μάρκετιγκ τους).

----------

